# So, what's happened to those products we've been waiting for?



## Morrus (Oct 21, 2002)

I see a couple of people have been asking after various products here and there, so I thought I'd post an update.

Elements of Magic -- the product exists now, but is undergoing some final layout changes.  With no new emergencies, it should be the next book after the Drow book.

Big Book of Superpowers -- still being written, I'm afraid.  This is taking longer than  expected, mianly because we want to make it as good as possible.  We're looking at a couple of months there, at least.


----------



## Great Cthulhu (Oct 28, 2002)

Huh...

Not happy about the delay for the Big Book of Superpowers, but I guess I will just have to calm down.


----------



## JohnClark (Oct 31, 2002)

Sounds good Morrus, anything more concrete for a date on the elements of magic?


----------

